# Stolen Pony



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

What a crap situation!

I hope it is resolved soon, but the only outcome I can see is a larceny charge on "T" for taking the pony. Your poor sister may never see the pony again.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

My sister and the BO are really upset by this. I've known the BO for 20 years and I've never had a problem with her. We aren't mad at the BO. She trusted the wrong person, I guess. 

I tried out another horse at the barn for my sister today, and he is a dream. 16.3h of big gray quietness...and I told her this. She doesn't want him, she wants her pony back and she's prepared to take T to court over it and file charges if she can.

My only hesitation is the fact that no documentation was signed between the BO and T for ownership. It was word of mouth. T didn't deny giving the BO ownership, and was well aware of the pony's new owner. She decided to take the pony anyways.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> and was well aware of the pony's new owner. She decided to take the pony anyways.


Then that's plain stealing.

I'm just curious why the BO allowed the pony to be taken. That's the part I'm floored about.

If some yahoo, or past owner of Sky, tried to steal him you bet the barn wouldn't let them touch him.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Is the pony papered or branded?

Chances are, you're out a pony. Sadly. 

May I ask though? How was "your" pony picked up and hauled off with out anyone noticing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

The pony is not papered or branded.

I agree, I would have never allowed him to leave the property. The BO knew T personally and the barn was packed full of people, and she was also in the middle of a lesson. I guess she tried to talk them out of it and reminded them he had a new owner, but they took him anyways.

My pony was not picked up and hauled off without anyone noticing. If you read what I wrote, he is my sister's pony, and there were numerous witnesses. Just no one bothered to stop them.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am guessing T pretty much burnt her bridges with the BO? I am thinking the only way your sis can recoup her losses legally, is with the BO and they in turn have to pursue the matter with T. There was no dealings between your sis & T.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm pretty discouraged. Does my sister have any legal standing or rights in this situation, or is she just SOL?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> The pony is not papered or
> Branded. My pony was not picked up and hauled off without anyone noticing. If you read what I wrote, he is my sister's pony, and there were numerous witnesses. Just no one bothered to stop them.


I understand it wasn't your pony, but was your sisters pony. I tried to save on typing. 

Why in the hell didn't someone stop it from leaving. Lesson or not. That's a big deal!!! There'd a been a truck blocking the exit till it was figured out here. 

Fun lil short story, we rescued a roping horse. He was abandon and left at a friends till he was almost dead. We took him in and treated him right. The wife was worried the guy who owned him would want him back come summer. 
The friend said and I quote " if he steps on the property call me, cause ill beat him to death for what he did to that horse". And trust me, he meant it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This sounds like a civil matter and I would bet until ownership of the pony is decided in a court (if the BO pursues this), your sister's only way to recoup the money she spent would be from the BO. I hope she at least got the money she spent on board back?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

So far she didn't get anything back. She is pretty determined to get the pony back, she doesn't care about the money.

I've heard of people using a lawyer to draw up a certified letter requesting the return of the animal, or the police making a phone call and whoever took the horse returns it out of fear of legal action. I'm really hoping this will be one of those cases, because I don't think the BO would willingly go to court over ownership of the pony.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Being only word of mouth between T and the BO. T can argue that the pony was always hers.


Your sister could fight it I suppose but with no paper trail between T and BO before BO and your sister it looks like a losig situation.

Her best bet is to try and get refunded the money from the BO or argue that if T claims any kind of ownership then T has to pay your sister for the board feed vet etc for the time she had him when T no longer paid.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay I have another question. Who witnessed the conversation between T and the BO that said the horse was being turned over?

If there are witnesses then that gives you more of a leg up versus heresay.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Subbing


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone witnessed the conversation. I would have to ask the BO. There were witnesses at the barn on Monday when the BO argued ownership, and T didn't deny giving him to the BO to adopt out, and she admit she knew he was under new ownership.

So far there has been no contact between us and T. I wanted to take the most logical approach and get police involved before anyone calls up anyone, demanding money or a horse back. Maybe a form of authority can intimidate her.

I'm really upset that no one bothered to stop them. I would have been frothing at the mouth if they showed up while I was there.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Police? Or a lawyer?

Police can't help since its a civil matter but once you have a lawyer I would definitely get the ball rolling on how to contact T what the process is on getting the horses location. Contacting the "new owners" in Ohio etc

Maybe see if the horse can be moved to a neutral location until this is all sorted out as well.

First step though would be to get a consultation and or a lawyer


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks, Roper. I will definitely relay that to my sister and see what she wants to do from there. I figured the police won't be very useful but it didnt hurt to try. I suggested a consultation and she started looking up lawyers. 

Ive heard that in cases where no legal documents of ownership are present, the use of vet/board/training bills come in handy for proof of ownership. I'm pretty much leaning on that right now since I'm sure the BO won't challenge T in court for ownership.

She was kind of like "Oh well...here are a couple other horses to pick from". She had a similar dispute a number of years ago and came out without a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

This is the 2nd time the BO has had the same problem?


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

When she first got into horses maybe 50 years ago, she had a situation where she traded a 2 year old for a pony for her daughter for 4H. I guess the person randomly showed up one day and dropped the 2 year old off and took the pony back one day. Not really the same situation.

People dump horses on her all the time when they don't want them anymore and she finds homes for them. Shes just a safe place for horses to land.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I guess it depends on the state. I know that in Texas, if you have proof, the police/sheriff will help in return of the animal. I would definitely call them and at least find out for sure. Horse stealing remains a hanging offense in Texas!!!!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

you need to get the witness to sign a affidavit to what they saw and heard even the barn owner that will help in court even if your sister dose not get the pony back she could get back her money It also shows she is not playing


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Unless there's a signed bill of sale from T to the BO, I'm afraid your sister is out of luck.

T can always claim she was only leasing the pony to the BO, and with nothing in writing it's a he said/she said type of deal. Honestly, it could go either way with a judge, and does your sister _really_ want to be out court courts and attorney fees for a pony she only had a month?

I'm sorry T turned out to be such a piece of work, but unless there's a written, signed bill of sale, there's not a whole lot the BO or your sister can do, especially since T already took the pony.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

That is a conversation ill be having with my sister today. I know she is upset because she really adored Sabee, but this could cost her a lot of money in court and lawyer fees when there are some other really nice horses to chose from (with proper paper work). 

She's still very upset and extremely angry, so I'm going to help her file a report and go to a lawyer consultation with her so I can help her in a decision on what she'd like to do from there. This free pony coul cost her a great deal if she doesn't let him go.

I feel aweful because the pony was showing signs of cushings (crest, frequent urination, sweat and inability to shed the last if his winter coat) and we wanted to get him tested and treated for it. Looks like that might not happen now.

I will update as much as I can when things progress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

This whole thing sounds off to me. What reputable BO doesn't have a transfer of ownership for ANYTHING in writing? And why would she just blow it off as your describe "Oh well, here are more horses to chose from"? This is a BIG deal. I don't care how close a friend is to me; if they did something like that, I would be doing everything I could to rectify the situation. 

OP "T" wasn't having money issues was she and needed someone to pon the horse off of for a little while, was she?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Kind of sounds like a situation I've been seeing on FB a lady was given a horse an sold it to another lady for her daughter. A couple months later some lady is looking for the horse and goes to court over it( not the actual owner) she made a fake bill of sale I guess and even though the family who bought the horse had all records the court still gave the other lady the horse. 

I'd say it could go either way I don't have any experience my self with something like that but it does sound weird that the BO didnt get a bill of sale and let T just take the horse. If it were me the horse wouldn't have been going anywhere.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How do we know the entire situation if most of it is heresay?

What I mean is, no one but the BO 'witnessed' T handing over ownership. What if that never happened?

What if it wasn't a transfer of ownership but a 'hey could you look after this horse for me' type thing?

There is just not enough fact. I feel since this pony was free and it is gone... and there's a chance of incuring a LOT of lawyer fees... I would put up ads asking for information on the pony's whereabouts and if nothing turns up, I'd honestly look at a different mount through proper adoption/purchase channels.

=/ Not to be a downer, I'd fight tooth and nail for my horse. But yeah... too many loose ends


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I've known the BO for 20 years and I know she would never give away a horse she didn't own. If someone at her barn doesn't want their horse anymore, they have the choice of surrendering the animal to the BO and the BO places it, or they sell it. The BO does not profit from surrenders. I guess the BO learned a lesson in getting things in writing, since a woman who she has known much longer than I've known her did this.

And I suppose she allowed the horse to leave because her hands were tied and she knew that. She didn't have paper work saying she was the legal owner of the horse. It was heresay. I've spoken with some people at the barn who were there and they all say that the woman who took the pony didn't deny surrendering the horse to the BO when the BO brought it up, and was well aware of the pony's new owner when the BO argued. Although I would have liked her to stop the trailer, she probably thought she didn't have grounds to without ownership documentation. So then she had to tell the pony's new owner (my sister) that the horse was taken, and it was her fault.

After some long thought, she probably did the right thing legally by allowing the horse to go. I am angry that we lost a horse due to a loophole that was never covered due to trust. I suggested to my sister when she aquired the horse that she get a bill of sale from the owner. The owner, at that time, was the BO. I have known this woman for far too long to ever think she would pull something this shady. I know for a fact that this situation didn't happen because she was trying to pull something.

The previous owner surrendered the horse due to finances and time. She could not afford him and was too busy with social life and her education to support him. She showed up with a trailer a month after the horse changed ownership and put him on her friends trailer, who then hauled him to Ohio.

I had a long talk with my sister about the situation. I told her that she might not see the horse again, even if she spends thousands in court costs and lawyer fees. I told her that due to heresay and no official documentation of ownership changing from T to the BO, she doesn't have much of a chance. So she's decided to gather all the bills that she aquired through this past month, copy them and send them to T with a letter requesting compensation for the time she paid for the pony as hers, while T still assumed ownership.

Someway or another, she'll be getting her money back. Whether it be through T or the BO.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> The previous owner *surrendered the horse due to finances and time*. She *could not afford him* and was *too busy with social life and her education* to support him. She showed up with a trailer a month after the horse changed ownership and put him on her friends trailer, who then hauled him to Ohio.


(I'm asking nicely...)

And where did this information come from? Was it from the BO, from T herself, or someone else entirely?



Copperhead said:


> So she's decided to gather all the bills that she aquired through this past month, copy them and send them to T with a letter requesting compensation for the time she paid for the pony as hers, while T still assumed ownership.
> 
> Someway or another, she'll be getting her money back. Whether it be through T or the BO.


Good for her, that's a great decision


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

We've had no personal contact with T. I asked why T was surrendering the horse, and that was the reason T gave the BO. Its not uncommon, to be honest. I know of four horses who are up there right now who were surrendered because the owners couldn't or didn't want to afford them anymore. They found homes within the barn.

I'm betting the next time this happens, the BO will have papers ready. She's been doing this for many years and someone had to stab her, I guess. I just contacted the BO and she said T has given her a check that covers the vet costs my sister paid for, and the BO is compensating her for last month's board.

The BO is a good woman. If something goes wrong, she'll try and make it right and she feels horrible this happened, especially since my sister grew so attached to the pony so quickly.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

What about what she is out for training???


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like y'all are on the right track to get this resolved!

Keep us updated if you can


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm working on that. We still have no personal communication with T (which, at this point, I would prefer.). We are working things out through the BO who is trying to resolve this for us. I'm actually surprised she got a check from T for the vet.

For surrendering the horse due to finances, she's sure put herself in a financial bind.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Well, I can't see blaming the BO entirely, since we were not there, and didn't witness it ourselves. It might have happened so fast*, *that there was no way to stop them. The post says that the BO tried to stop them. As screwy as the laws are now, if they had tried to block them in, there might have been some sort of charges THEY could file, like false imprisonment or hostage holding or something equally stupid. It seems I heard a similar situation, of someone blocking someone else in for a good reason, and they got in big trouble for it. I sure hope she gets here horse back!*


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I feel sorry for your sister and the pony


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

She is so torn up about it. I can move from horse to horse and not really be effected. My sister grew so attached to this pony in such a short time. She can't stop thinking about him. I tried showing her some other horses for sale and gave her some options, but she's not interested. She was so excited to have him and always talked about him and bragged about him, and now he's gone. The worst part about it, for me anyways, is that this was her first taste of horse ownership and she got ****ed over so quickly.

She's now thinking about trying to make a deal. Maybe offer a few hundred to whoever has him now and see if they'll accept it and bring the pony back. I could probably find out where he is if I did enough digging (I'm scary good at that stuff) but I'm not confident they would go for the offer.

At first I was angry that the BO allowed the horse to be taken, but when I settled down I realized that she was protecting herself by not stopping the trailer since she had no ownership documents. I can't blame her for that.

I guess I'm still kind of shocked and I don't know how to get my sister over this. I brought up the fact that he was showing signs of cushings disease after I witnessed his symtoms. She asked her boss if she could take a day off to meet the vet to discuss it, got permission and before the vet was called, the horse was gone.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Put the info on netposse.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If the horse has cushings, she may be an expensive horse to keep. She could end up with laminitis and become lame and not usable. If the people wanted that pony badly enough to throw away their integrity, I guess they wanted it. I would put my efforts into finding a healthy, sound horse and get all the paperwork this time.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree about the cushings and my sister was willing to care for the pony knowing he might have the disease.

I do believe the people who took him have lost their credibility and the barns respect. She used to be liked, but when word got around, people became disgusted with her. One boarder said that he's never looked as good as when my sister took responsibility over him.

We did find a nice, healthy pony for her. She still misses her first one, but she's moving on and in live all over again with the her second one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Glad to hear she has a new pony to love!


----------

